
Where to Go from Here - mpweiher
https://owensd.io/2016/10/31/where-to-go-from-here-2/
======
yberreby
This article is very interesting, but it's unfortunate that its title says
little about its content. I had no idea it was about Apple when I opened it,
expecting it to be about the Go programming language instead.

> Why the 7th generation Intel chips?

I suspect the author meant "6th generation", or "why _not_ the 7th generation
Intel chips", because the new MBPs have 6th-gen (i.e. Skylake) CPUs.

~~~
pieterr
The answer is simple; the 7th gen mobile quad-cores are not available yet.

[http://gizmodo.com/why-are-apple-and-microsoft-using-such-
ol...](http://gizmodo.com/why-are-apple-and-microsoft-using-such-old-
processors-i-1788302547)

------
Animats
Change the title to something like "Picking an Apple laptop for development
use".

~~~
AvenueIngres
Am I the only one getting title fatigue? Now I automatically skip or flag
links whose title (not necessarily editorialised) are completely uninformative
or deceitful.

~~~
JimDabell
It's clickbait, and I seem to recall hearing that it's a deliberate strategy
from Hacker News – that they _want_ people to be "intrigued" by the headline.
I hate it.

~~~
dionidium
The site guidelines say the opposite, basically:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
stcredzero
I would totally buy a laptop with the weight and a bit thicker than my 2012
13" MacBook Pro, if I could get:

nvidia 1060/1070 GPU able to run VR headsets, without sounding like a
hairdryer

Commensurate or better battery life

More than 16GB RAM

Easily upgradeable SSD.

More durability

Apple is not making this laptop! In fact, I have no inkling if they're going
to make that if I wait another year, or ever. So why should I remain an Apple
customer? I don't think Apple is interested in me as a customer. What kind of
customer am I? Basically, a dev.

------
zeveb
I wonder if Mac-users realise that  isn't actually an Apple logo, but is just
a private-use character which Apple display as their logo (while every other
system can do whatever it wants).

~~~
owensd
Yeah, we do. However, since our primary audience of people we are talking to
are on a Mac/iOS device, it doesn't really matter. And when we are on a non-
Mac, we know what the square box symbol is supposed to be.

------
majewsky
> And then the �WATCH came out.

Aaah, standards.

------
pklausler
> I still have hope that Apple can start to tighten the reigns in

It was just a couple of months ago that I noticed somebody misusing "reign"
for "rein", and now it's _everywhere_.

~~~
breadbox
Trust me, this mistake has been ubiquitous for decades. You're just now
realizing it. (cf "recency effect")

~~~
Animats
I know, and as a horse owner, it irks me.

